# Halloween USA- is it any good?



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

The other day i was driving through town and saw one of the vacant buildings with a giant sign on the front taht said "Halloween USA" i am just curious if its any good? I will stop in for myself sooner or later but if its mostly junk and cheap stuff then i'll just skip it.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I went by ours and it pretty much is like Spirit.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Excellent, because the place where spirit use to set up by me is a store now so i didn't feel like driving all over to find one.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yea like said it is like Spirit. I don't know if they are overpriced or not but you can normally find some great deals closer to Halloween if they have anything left. Spirit is owned by the same people that own Spencer Gifts if you are familiar with them. 

They do the same thing here and set up in vacant buildings. Normally we would only have Garden Ridge, Party City, and Spirit. I be damn the one year I take off they open 3 more stores just for Halloween, Spirit, Halloween Express, and Halloween USA...LoL It is such torture to try to stay out of them...LoL But yea, you can find a lot of great things in there, but it all costs an arm and a leg....LoL (Yes pun intended...LoL).


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I need ideas for a costume and since i blew so much cash on my display i need to piece together costumes for my wife and i.


----------



## bullyghost (Aug 17, 2008)

We have them here in Dallas area so I checked them out...seemed overpriced. Lighted pumpkins that they are selling at Target for $5-7 they are selling for $12. Fun to wander around and look...but nothing spooooktacular


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I just came from there and bought a package of 2 groundbreaker arms for $10. Haven't seen them before. Usually, you can only get one arm. 

It is a lot like Pary City. It has the same costumes for the most part, and a few I haven't seen before, a wall of masks, Gemmy props, etc.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I went there yesterday and looked around. Foam Skulls for $6 wasn't too bad. Other than that i didn't see anything i would want to buy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

They usually carry all of the "made in China and Mexico" stuff.

I still like to walk through once a year.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thats about all it was good for for me (a walk through).


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yea I went through a couple of them last night and I was disappointed in the lack of decorations they had this year. I still haven't gone to the others though. At this point it seems like Garden Ridge has the best decorations. That is not saying much because even they are not up to par on somethings as they were last year, but they make up for it with other things.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Every where I have gone this year was scaled down on props. 
The Spirit near me is the worst. Boxes of beat-up foggers...no costume selection to speak of. YUK. Haloween USA was actually better.

Haven't been to Halloween Express yet. I liked them last year but they were as pricey as everybody else.


----------

